# 1997_sentra



## caspertw (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice :thumbup: SouthEast Asian ride

at last someone from Liu's homeland decides to represent

but i feel it needs to get bigger rims


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh wow that looks awesome! Looks exatcly like our Infinity G20 we got over here.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmm, another variation of the sentra/sunny. I like.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow...damn. very impressed


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice car, our front ends are very similiar. :thumbup:


----------

